# Linux installation auf einem alten Laptop



## Eisbaer (2. September 2009)

Hallo,

da ich sehr grosse Probleme habe eine Linux Distribution für meine alten Laptop zu finden dachte ich frage ich mal hier nach.

Zur Hardware:

Toshiba Satelite
400 Mhz CPU
64 MB-RAM
4 GB HD
PCMCIA Port

soviel zu den Hardware Eckdaten, bisher habe ich bei diesen Distributionen leider keinen Erfolg mit der Installation gehabt (bei vielen hat es wohl an dem geringen RAM gelegen, so konnte ich beispielsweise bei der OpenSuse installation in einem anderen tty sehen das er Prozesse gekillt hat wegen mangelndem RAM):

Fedora
OpenSuse
Ubuntu
Debian
DamnSmallLinux (Läuft zwar als Live CD allerdings die installation lies sich nicht anschmeissen)

Zum Hintergrund: Der Laptop soll als Router den rest seines daseins fristen, d.h. er hat 1x PCMCIA Netzwerkkarte und einen WLAN Stick per USB, diese Netzwerkressourcen soll er verbinden, so das die Rechner im Netzwerk A Zugriff auf das Internet in Netzwerk B haben. 

Einzig die FreeBSD installation hat funktioniert, doch leider kenne ich mich dort mit dem Routing zu wenig aus und IPTables ist leider nicht vorhanden.

So nun würde ich mich über viele Vorschläge von euch freuen, schön wären Distributionen mit denen oben genanntes möglich ist und die auf dem Rechner läuft oder Hilfe zur installation eines der Distris die ich leider nicht installieren konnte.

Vielen Dank & Gruss


----------



## unknown (7. September 2009)

Schaue Dir mal fli4l an.

WLAN kann bekannterweise mitunter recht störisch unter Linux sein (hängt vom verwendeten Chip ab).
Der Atheros-Chip wird (per zusätzlichem Paket) von fli4l unterstützt (http://extern.fli4l.de/fli4l_opt-db3/search.pl?pid=424).
Ansonsten sollte NDISwrapper helfen, Windowstreiber unter Linux zu nutzen.


----------



## caramba12321 (14. September 2009)

ich kann dir ein BSD(vorzugsweise FBSD, also FreeBSD) ans Herz legen. Wenn du möglichst wenig &quot;precompiled&quot;te Packete benutzt, dürfte dir das ggf auch noch etwas perfomance bringen.  Fli4l kannst du echt gut zum Routen benutzen.     EDIT; sorry hatte nicht gelesen das du FBSD bereits probiert hattest, lese dich doch ein wenig ins manual ein(findest du unter freebsd.og), dann lernst du auch schnell damit umzugehen. Achja und zu deinen Problemen mit den IPTABLES usw, kann ich dir nur empfehlen mal genauer in die entsprechenden cfg's zu schauen, da steht doch meist in Kommentaren alles gut beschrieben? Für sowas gibts aber sonst auch immer ein Manual.   Das erste mal ich einen Router mit FBSD und fli4l, habe ich allein für fli4l schon 2 Tage gebraucht. Das ganze war damals für eine ~ 200 Mann Lan gedacht und lief wirklich perfekt.  Bei einer so kleinen HDD solltest du nur aufpassen, dass dir die Logs nicht zu schnell überlaufen und zuviel Speicher in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## Darian (2. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du dich allgemein ein wenig damit beschäftigen willst, würde auch sicher ein Gentoo funktionieren.

Ist da eben dass du alles selber kompilieren musst. Ist aber wirklich nur etwas wenn es dich auch interessiert.

Sonst wäre ja das fli4l sicher auch ein heißer Tipp, das habe ich damals auch mal benutzt, und lief echt super. Ist aber schon Jahre aus.

lg
Darian


----------



## mc_gulasch (25. November 2009)

Du könntest auch noch DSL (Damn Small Linux) versuchen - eine kleine feine Distri ab 50 MB. Allerdings weiß ich nicht in wie weit die für deine Zwecke (einfach) konfigurierbar ist.

Ansonsten: Hast du's schon mal mit den Server-Versionen deiner genannten Distributionen versucht? Diese laufen ohne graph. Oberfläche und wären daher eine Alternative. Allerdings könnte natürlich die graph. geführte Installation möglicherweise Probleme bereiten, bin mir aber fast sicher, dass man sie ausstellen kann und alles Shell-basieren ablaufen lassen kann.


----------

